# What kind of paint?



## scurryn (Jun 12, 2009)

Starting to think about Spring ...

When selecting a white paint for my supers, is there any type that I should look for or avoid?

Would prefer to use something that doesn't include some nasty chems that may harm my bees or honey.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

most beeks i know use whatever is on sale in the oops section.preferably a latex exteoir


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

paint only the outsides-they will coat the insides. what you put on the outside will have no effect on the bees. i use latex because the brushes are cleaned with soap and water(or the rollers, if you paint many). a lot of us use missmixed (odd) color paint from the big-box stores discount shelves as the bees dont care what color you use. some here let their artistic children have free rein drawing on the hives. have fun and good luck,mike


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome to the beekeeping world 

I would start ... NOW !!! dont wait until spring is in bloom because the bees need to get started early 
have you bought or made your woodware yet ??? if not do that asap - at least the bottemboard 2 deeps with frames and a top 
you can build and paint the supers later after you get time 

as for paint what I use is Kilz ext. primer with 2 coats of 25 year ext water based latex paint - just paint the outsides 
sometimes i paint the rims of the boxes but if im painting 10 or more they get to time comsuming

have you ordered your bees yet ?? if not you should - they are usully sold out by march, most will put you on the list with no money upfront until you pick up the bees 

hope this helps


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I use kilzs as a primer and a good brand of latex paint (don't buy cheap paint that the rain will wash off). I color code my hives, light green fore brood boxes, light brown for med. supers, and a darker green for comb honey supers. That way i can tell from a distance what each hive has, another thing that helps if you have several hives is number them, i use a screw and a calf size ear tag on mine, but a marker would work. Hope this helps.Jack


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I use oil primer and oil exterior or, if I have to, a high quality latex on the outside. Ooops stuff works fine as long as it's good quality.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I like flat finish latex. If you are in an area that gets hot in summer you will want to choose a light color.


----------



## Burmatruex (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there anyone who doesn't paint? I have nice woodenware, cypress, and I'm thinking I may just leave it unfinished. I know people generally paint, but I've also read some comments that say it isn't worth the time. The wood I have should be fine for my area, with or without painting. I think they look better (ie blend into my yard) without. ???


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

Burm .... meet Mr. Bush !!!!! i dont think he even paints his own House!!!!! Just kidding !!!! but the bees dont care but you get more years out of pine wood if you do


----------



## Burmatruex (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks! I'm encouraged. These boxes are cypress, so I think I'm fine.

What about the tops? We have metal, telescoping tops. Any reason to think it helps to manage the temps if we paint that?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

concrete-bees said:


> Burm .... meet Mr. Bush !!!!!


Hey concrete, you forgot the link to Mr. Bush...
(scroll down about 3/4 page)
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i apply a few coats of boiled linseed oil befor i ever paint. even if i were going to leave them unpainted i would hit them with some boiled linseed oil.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't paint the metal on the telescoping tops, but do something to the exposes wood. If you desire. I use pine, so mine are all painted, except for the metal tops.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

I use what ever is free paint or trade honey for it. inside or out only difference between them out side has more latex in it.oops paint nah I got to paint and offer to take there paint off there hands for free.that way they don't pay has-mat fees.lol
Don

use your head in beekeeping not your wallet


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Burmatruex said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't paint?


I haven't painted a bunch of my equipment. Of course we only get about 12 inches of precipitation a year... The sun is hard on the wood though.

When I buy paint, I often find some good deals at the local Habitat for Humanity ReStore. They often have some decent exterior latex.

I've also used some no-VOC stains. That stuff is expensive, but it only smells faintly of Elmers white glue.


----------



## deansailer (Feb 17, 2010)

I bought a Sherman Williams solid color exterior stain. I hope that there will not be any peeling with this product like there is with paint.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

I have two painted deeps all the rest al natural with some Napthate brown coating them I hate painting.


----------



## dzeller (Apr 24, 2009)

I was just about to ask about this when I did a quick search and found this thread.

What about Lacquer based paints? They spray really well and leave a durable hard finish.

Also... about painting the inside. I have read advice on both sides (pardon the pun). What are the advantages and disadvantages?

Thanks for any advice offered.

- Dan


----------



## Deer Slayer (Dec 14, 2009)

dzeller said:


> Also... about painting the inside. I have read advice on both sides (pardon the pun). What are the advantages and disadvantages?
> - Dan


I have been told the biggest reason for not painting the inside is that the bare wood asks to pull moisture out of the air and this is especially helpful in cold weather. I do not know if that is accurate or not. If the bees are going to coat the inside anyway that would seem to negate the theory.
Either way I do not paint the inside.

BTW how are things in Simpsonville? I used to work in a office in Park 385 next to Ducks gym.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have never seen a Lac that was rated for exterior finish. Unless it was for a auto. Zinner makes a good product call 123 and I have had good luck with Gliddens exterior primer. The only reason I don't like the Zinner as well is if you look at it cross wise it will run.
David/toledo
David Painting and Wallcover


----------

